# Prong collar yes or no?



## Kdrew2010 (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a 9 month old female German Shepard. She is highly leash reactive and I've been working with her a lot but it's not doing too much of a good job. Her trainer and I are having schedule problems so she's never free when I am or vice versa. I was recently given a prong collar from a friend. He told me he's big on them and thinks they work great. My trainer is HIGHLY against them she thinks they are hurtful to a dog. I don't know much about them some articles are yes to it some are no. So I was curious if anyone had any good stories where the prong collar was a good idea and corrected a problem you were having.

Or if anyone has any leash reactive suggestions I'm all for trying anything!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the proper use of a prong collar, however it may not be the right application in your case. You might try consulting a different trainer, one that is well versed in gsds and does not have a bias with the use of prong collars.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not saying this is you, but I'm not going to try and tell someone who's firmly against correcting a dog, that they have to correct their dog. Usually its going to make things worse because they're going to be too emotional about it or they've been listening to someone who say's they're a trainer and the can show you better, more compassionate ways to do something. 

I'd say take the prong to someone better, and learn how easy and less stressful things can be when your dog behaves the way you want her to.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Uh well I use a Slip Lead Leash myself and that's what I advocate.  Having said that ... sorry not impressed with your trainer. 

Trainers do have a there preference in tools but a skilled trainers is not out there bad mouthing real tools! 

But as to your questions have a look here, I started with SLL but the "Prongs" were being brought up so there is also information on where to go to find out how to use one "properly." 

Slip Lead leash - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

And the other dogs on walks things lots of info here:
Teach your Dog to ignore other dogs.  - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

As always ask questions and welcome aboard.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Our trainer isn't against any specific tool. They're just tools - and each has their own application. 

I am a dog newbie though, so I wouldn't feel comfortable using a prong collar without someone who knows what they're doing to show me how to fit it properly, etc.


----------



## Solo93 (Feb 16, 2016)

NO, they don't hurt the dog. In the right situation they will solve problems almost instantly, but like any tool it does not exist in a vacuum. If you don't have the rest of the situation set up correctly, using a prong isn't going to magically make a difference. I agree with folks who said, find a trainer who actually knows how to use the prong....someone who's afraid of it 100% doesn't understand how it works at all.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Using a prong on a "highly reactive" dog without the guidance of a very experienced trainer well versed in aggressive behavior, training theory, and correct use of the prong is a recipe for disaster.

Tons of posts on here about how prongs collars can exasperate reactivity issues. 

Proceed with caution.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

selzer said:


> No.


Agree!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with those that recommend that you find a trainer who is comfortable with choosing the right tool for the right situation. A prong collar may or may not be what you need, but you won't find that out from someone who is biased against them. 

If you are worried that they 'hurt the dog', put it around your thigh, and give it a good yank - you'll sit up and take notice, but it won't hurt: the pressure is evenly distributed over a large area, (larger area than a choke collar, because of the width of a prong collar). People on the forum have admited that they put one around their own necks, and had someone else 'correct' them, and still, it didn't hurt. It had an even squeezing effect, with a feeling of urgency to it, which is why they work so much better than other type of correction collars, like martingales, or like choke chains - which DO hurt, and can cause damage to the trachea.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I'm not saying this is you, but I'm not going to try and tell someone who's firmly against correcting a dog, that they have to correct their dog. Usually its going to make things worse because they're going to be too emotional about it or they've been listening to someone who say's they're a trainer and the can show you better, more compassionate ways to do something.
> 
> I'd say take the prong to someone better, and learn how easy and less stressful things can be when your dog behaves the way you want her to.


+1

Find a proper, balanced trainer that knows how to use all available tools, and can teach you to do so, too. It sounds like you're dealing with one of those positive only "pet trainers," which are little more than a complete waste of time and money.


----------



## Gunnar14 (Sep 26, 2014)

A great tool when used and fitted properly, I was hesitant to try it because it looks mid evil. My only regret is not using it sooner, a great training tool. Do some research and have your friend who lent it to you work with you and show you. If you decide it's not for you that's ok too. Good luck


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Castlemaid said:


> I agree with those that recommend that you find a trainer who is comfortable with choosing the right tool for the right situation. A prong collar may or may not be what you need, but you won't find that out from someone who is biased against them.
> 
> If you are worried that they 'hurt the dog', put it around your thigh, and give it a good yank - you'll sit up and take notice, but it won't hurt: the pressure is evenly distributed over a large area, (larger area than a choke collar, because of the width of a prong collar). People on the forum have admited that they put one around their own necks, and had someone else 'correct' them, and still, it didn't hurt. It had an even squeezing effect, with a feeling of urgency to it, *which is why they work so much better than other type of correction collars, like martingales, and choke chains - which DO hurt, and can cause damage to the trachea*.


Martingales are not correction collars. Their purpose is simply to prevent the dog from slipping their collar, which happens with buckle collars. But they tighten exactly the same way that a prong collar tightens, it is actually the same collar without the prongs. You can get them in a variety of widths, but their purpose is not to correct, only to ensure that you can maintain a connection to the dog. 

It is my collar of choice and I use them for dogs I have raised up from whelps, and I use them for dogs that I get as adolescents and my mature bitch who had been schutzhund titled prior to my purchasing her. Most of the dogs that I have gotten, not as puppies were managed with prongs by previous owners. I remove them, and never use them again.

I am with Voodoolamb and caution the use of the tool with highly reactive dogs. 

But yeah, I admit I am biased against them. I see them as totally unnecessary, generally used as a Band-Aid for every training failure. They work, but I think there are much better ways to handle dogs. Training fails because of inconsistency and timing failures. Prong collars give results with sloppy handling and cover the lack of training and leadership. But reactive dogs, are often fearful dogs, which also tend to be handler sensitive dogs, and correcting handler sensitive dogs for a fear response can give you a number of negative outcomes: lack of trust, necessity to protect itself -- heightened aggression; masking the depth of its discomfort with a situation, giving the appearance of a calm-submissive state, which is potentially dangerous to any that may feel free to pet or hug the dog; confusion which can cause the dog to shut down, afraid of doing the wrong thing, which is then viewed as stubbornness by the novice handler, and receives sharper, unfair corrections. 

The prong is a correction collar. Be careful in correcting reactivity. Reactivity is a symptom of a problem, not the problem itself. Don't put a Band-Aid on it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

To the OP's original post.....reactivity IMO could have many layers to it....there are many variables including the handler. If one approach cures the problem...what a great deal. Without being disrespectful, I might suggest it's more a modification of multiple forces than simply just one "collar"...but the collar might very well be a component of the overall fix.


SuperG


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Well here is my own experience...I have a 10 month old female that has always been reactive, to varying degrees, sometimes better than other times but there was always the potential for her to react negatively to another dog. She is also a big leash-puller and very strong, so walking her was not always as fun as it should be. I hired a trainer recently who immediately recommended a prong when she evaluated her. Well it is extremely helpful, and has made our walks so much more pleasant and longer and Rosie is getting way more exercize and fun experiences. We are also using it as a tool to correct reactivity and she gets it right away, and is very responsive and I have already seen her reactivity and "intense staring" have gone way down. Used properly the prong is a great tool to communicate in a very effective way with your dog. Having said that I would not have been comfortable without a lot of guidance and the trainer showed me exactly how to put it on, use it, associated language and reward times, etc. I think an experienced owner may not need one, but I am a GSD rookie and my only other dog was a breeze to train in comparison. So having been where you are, I think at this age the prong is definitely a good tool as your dog is getting older and you want to address these behviours now and not in 2 years when they have gone way too far. Definitely get a new trainer, ask for recommendations on this forum maybe, everyone is so helpful. You really need a GSD friendly trainer with an understanding of this particular breed.


----------



## zohaibrose (Jan 22, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> Using a prong on a "highly reactive" dog without the guidance of a very experienced trainer well versed in aggressive behavior, training theory, and correct use of the prong is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Tons of posts on here about how prongs collars can exasperate reactivity issues.
> 
> Proceed with caution.


Yeah i think prongs are more likely to get your dog to snap at you but if he is a puppy that is exciteful and does not listen then you could use it but with a mature dog i wouldnt since hes grown already


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

zohaibrose said:


> Yeah i think prongs are more likely to get your dog to snap at you but if he is a puppy that is exciteful and does not listen then you could use it but with a mature dog i wouldnt since hes grown already



You think? That might depend on the dog, the situation, and the way the collar is being used, or has been used in the past. 

Prong collars can be used and misussed on both young dogs and fully grown dogs alike, and again as suggested by many others, speculation isn't going to determine if a prong collar will be helpful in this particular situation or not: Finding a balanced trainer that can evaluate your dog and their reaction and has experience in using prong collars is going to give the poster the answers she is looking for.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The problem is, when a trainer wants to do what we think the dog needs, well, than that's a balanced trainer who is going to be the best one for our dog. 

Keep looking until you find one who thinks like you do. Which, actually works a lot of the time, because we have more success when training our dogs when we have confidence in the training method, because most of what is wrong with our dogs is on our end of the leash. If we improve the signals we give our dog, their behaviors improve, most of the time. If the dog is confident in us, then he is less likely to be taking control of his personal protection in ways we disapprove of. 

On the other hand, if we are convinced the problem is totally within the dog, continuing to look for a "balanced" trainer is probably going to backfire. 

This is actually one of those situations where naming names, out of personal experience with a trainer, could be a lot more helpful. If someone from the OPs area can point to someone who has experience with the type of GSD they have, with the problem she is experiencing, maybe we could get the OP where she needs to be to get the help she needs, regardless of what training methods and implements are likely to be employed.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Not that I am saying anything different but I can say that when the prong collar is needed and works [it usually does when used correctly] you will be very happily surprised. It is like power steering. A light touch gives you excellent controlled direction.


----------

